# My random parts collection - magic, sweet, kooka, etc.



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll let the pictures speak. I threw some of the vintage(?) parts together that I had laying around the basement. Most of the notable ones, at least. Aside from Kleins, I have a thing for cool cranksets... and I've always loved the Avid components. I bought the rasta Kookas new in 97 I believe. Enjoy!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Totally not fair to have that much cool stuff!


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

nice, though the crank collection i want to see belongs to the ebay buyer "deralex" ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

holden said:


> nice, though the crank collection i want to see belongs to the ebay buyer "deralex" ...


agreed.

hey klein freak, got a match for that hydro lever?


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

holden said:


> nice, though the crank collection i want to see belongs to the ebay buyer "deralex" ...


I totally agree. "Deralex" seems to have a bid on just about any 90's Ano/CNC'd bike part on ebay. Crazy.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

hollister said:


> agreed.
> 
> hey klein freak, got a match for that hydro lever?


No, I don't. I bought that many years ago for about $20... never had a brother (or sister).


----------



## sfainc (Mar 25, 2007)

*deralexgaylord.nr.1*

http://www.leo-computer.de/unternehmen.team.xhtml?gid=16
in the left corner...
no more words needed!!! GAYLORD 
f***** highbidder


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

sfainc said:


> in the left corner...
> no more words needed!!! GAYLORD
> f***** highbidder


LOL. Yes, if ever someone had amassed a huge crank collection. It HAS to be him. I gave up on collecting a while back - everything is getting way to out of hand, price-wise. I paid $175 *brand new* for those rasta Kooka cranks and rings back in 1997 through JensonUSA, I believe. Most of the other parts were on the "cheap side", too... but times are a'changin.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

If Gaylord and CarbonLord had an evil love-child....


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

great scott


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh you guys never saw when Carbonlord was posting those rhinestone covered panties and bra sets then? Boy you missed out... he claimed he listed them for his wife but none of us on the usenet forums believed him. I've got one of those Kooka Hydra levers in black... it leaks... I'm never going to use it.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Are those Sweet Wings NOS???


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Kooka stem is awesome!


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

On-One said:


> Are those Sweet Wings NOS???


I bought them with rings mounted, so I'm *guessing* they have been used... but there isn't a scratch or mark on them anywhere, so it's hard to say... I also have the "S" end-caps for them, which most don't have anymore.


----------



## deralex (May 2, 2005)

Hey,

why should I give pictures of my parts to guys like you? Could you think of any reason? 
Your kindness?

By the way, I´m not gay nor am I deralexgaylord.nr.1

Alex


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

deralex said:


> Hey,
> 
> why should I give pictures of my parts to guys like you? Could you think of any reason?
> Your fkindness?
> ...


What?!?!

Xenu may be trying to infiltrate the VRC forum.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

deralex said:


> Hey,
> 
> why should I give pictures of my parts to guys like you? Could you think of any reason?
> Your fkindness?
> ...


I can think of a reason: I'd love to see them! I lost count of how many times you have outbid me on items, and you have bid on a few of my eBay sales in the past; so thanks for raising their prices up. If anyone was trying to make fun of you screw them, many of us know that you have exceptionally good taste in vrc componentry and I'm sure that I'm not the only one who wonders how many treasures you have amassed. If it would make you feel any better show us to make us jealous. Personally I just like to collect images of very nice components and bikes. Ive got thousands of them. My stable isn't too bad either (few old Klein Attitudes and a pulse, new specialized, a bunch of cnc goodies) but unfortunately most of my money goes to school, housing and FOOD! Beer is food, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*cnc stuff*



amazing collection.....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

deralex said:


> Hey,
> 
> why should I give pictures of my parts to guys like you? Could you think of any reason?
> Your fkindness?
> ...


Alex - welcome to the site. I'd love to see pictures of your collection. I have often been amazed by the range of your bidding. I am always happy to have you bid on one of my auctions!


----------



## deralex (May 2, 2005)

OK, you don´t have to hug me, too. 
Sorry, there is no chance to get a picture of my collection. Simple because there is no such picture. It is just too much stuff. No idea how to make a picture of it.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Wait, first you ask why you should post photos of your stuff, with very confusing wording. Then you say you can't post a photo of your stuff anyways, because there's too much stuff to photograph. 

Am I the only one that sees how weird and pointless this is?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

deralex said:


> No idea how to make a picture of it.


point business end of camera at pile, remove lens cap, push button


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Already got a reputation for collecting cranks.
Also quickly building a reputation for being an a$$hole. Nice.


Deralex, can I assume you were directing your comments towards sfainc? Everyone else has only been complementary.


----------



## deralex (May 2, 2005)

Jesus Christ, what have I done?
Klein Freak showed his nice stuff and after my comment the hole thing changed to some sort of Alex-bashing. 

Well, on one side people are different. They think, act, look different. They have different likes and opinions. This is a good thing - a necessity! If there would be no difference there would be no humanity left.
On the other side that doesn´t mean that everything which is done is good. War, murder, rape etc are absolutely bad and not tolerable at any time. 
With these two aspects in mind I am wondering why there are so many emotions on such small and unimportant aspects as who is collecting or showing what. Very, very few forum members know me personally. This did not stop some members to give me names. I never did this. There even was some sort of Google-investigation. This is very strange to me. Hey, there is another guy with the same name as I living less than 10 miles away. So there is a actual picture of me riding my Curtlo Singlespeed in a normal XC Race. By they way: I was the overall winner. 

There are people who like to show what they have. They seem to be respected more because they have more ("the more you have the more you are"). I hope that this "hey, look at all my stuff and now tell me how great I am" attitude will never be mine. 

There are people which show their stuff just to rise interest (and prices) for it. They sell it a few weeks later. This dealer mentality is not mine, either. I don´t like peak prices. Collecting is no business to me. It´s just fun. 

Sorry, still no crank pictures. This is too much work to unpack and picture them. I better ride in my spare time. But what about forks?


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*alex and forks*

 response alex!

big sellection of forks  ....

what about those white SID's with the blue lettering on it (the middel section)? Was this a special SID? Never seen it. Also, are they different or the same, some do like having 100mm travel, others 80mm, is that correct?


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

White forks are SIDneys, special Olympic-model.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

ah, i see,
also, the one with the greek lettering is probably an olympic model as well?

o, a question pops up: will there be a chinees olympic version of the new sid?!


----------



## deralex (May 2, 2005)

Both are correct. 
SIDney forks are Y2K Olympic specials. 500 were made. Travel is standard 63mm. 

The greek SID is a 2004 SID Athena Olympic special. 700 were made. I don´t like this one as much (Carbon is no good) as the SIDney so I have only one.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Special Olympics model... 

I remember those...too expensive, and nobody really cared at the time...not many sold full price where I'm from...

Super lite, limited edition XC fork made during the heyday of the freeride movement...


----------



## deralex (May 2, 2005)

This was true for the Athena but it did cost the same as a regular SID WC. 
I read somewhere that the SIDney was sold out within 24 hours in the US.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pics! I'm eager for more. I like to see pics of stuff people are into.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

deralex said:


> Jesus Christ, what have I done?
> Klein Freak showed his nice stuff and after my comment the hole thing changed to some sort of Alex-bashing.
> 
> Well, on one side people are different. They think, act, look different. They have different likes and opinions. This is a good thing - a necessity! If there would be no difference there would be no humanity left.
> ...


So where are the Rock Shox Mag21 and Judys with the Bontrager specific crowns? Come on! 

Great action shot on the Curtlo too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I see an FSX squirreled away in there!

Nice collections, guys!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Alex, are you a parts guy or do you have a bike collection to compliment what you've shown?

Thanks for sharing. 

cheers,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Alex, are you a parts guy or do you have a bike collection to compliment what you've shown?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> cheers,


If he had a bike for every set of cranks...it'd be like...4375893746 bikes!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

deralex said:


> This was true for the Athena but it did cost the same as a regular SID WC.
> I read somewhere that the SIDney was sold out within 24 hours in the US.


Most of the SIDney's were probably given away to industry folks. At least that's how I got mine (#11/500). I've never seen another SIDney except mine until now. Nice collection. If I'm not mistaken, the travel was 80mm stock. I removed the all-travel spacer and changed mine to 100mm and rode it solid for a year or so.


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

So that´s why i can´t find any SIDney on ebay!!!

Keep taking pictures, keep showing them, please. I think this might deserve a thread of your own.


----------



## norcaldav (May 19, 2009)

*Nice*

So are you willing to part with tke rasta crankset???


----------

